# flounder gigging tonight



## edh (Sep 7, 2020)

Are the conditions good for flounder gigging tonight, Friday night 10/2/20 on the gulf side in the Fort Pickens area??


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

edh said:


> Are the conditions good for flounder gigging tonight, Friday night 10/2/20 on the gulf side in the Fort Pickens area??


Well what did you find out or get?


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

whats the word? lol


----------

